# Saltfork Sept-30 Fri



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Water temp has dropped to 62 degrees. Full pool. Stained .
Put in old marine and fished 9:30 - 12:30. Minnows for crappies and Saugeye.
Only 5 bites, released a 14" eye & 2 10" crappie. Cool breeze, light chop.
If the lake has turned over already it looked pretty good.


----------

